# iPad + disque dur  (sans ordinateur)



## zags (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Une personne qui a un disque dur USB avec ses photos sous forme de fichier ...
... et qui souhaite acheter un iPad Air 2 ...
... sans utiliser d'ordinateur à côté ...

... est-ce possible d'envoyer les photos du disque dur vers l'iPad (dans iPhoto) ?


Formulé autrement : Peut-on se servir d'un iPad comme d'un "ordinateur simplifié" sans rien d'autre à côté ?


Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## adixya (18 Février 2015)

Pour les photos, je ne sais pas mais globalement, c'est assez difficile de ne jamais connecter un iPad a un ordinateur. C'est peut être faisable avec iCloud mais a mon avis ça doit rester plus ou moins contraignant en fonction des usages.


----------



## zags (18 Février 2015)

SANS ordinateur , j'ai du mal à voir comment faire passer les photos depuis le disque dur vers iCloud ...


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Une réponse indirecte, peut-être : en utilisation récurrente, d'où viendraient de nouvelles photos ? On peut brancher un appareil photo à un iPad et récupérer ainsi les photos, puis les conserver sur l'iPad (en les sauvegardant sur iCloud au cas où !).

Par rapport à la question "Peut-on se servir d'un iPad comme d'un "ordinateur simplifié" sans rien d'autre à côté ?", je pense que la réponse est oui ! Avec sauvegardes et stockage dans le cloud, une imprimante / scanner AirPrint etc...,. On peut gérer ses mails, aller sur internet, dessiner, écrire des documents et les imprimer, faire ses comptes sur un tableur et des présentations... mais sans disque dur USB. En revanche, disque dur wifi possible.
Après tout dépend des usages, de la capacité de stockage !

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## lineakd (19 Février 2015)

@zags, l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur simplifié mais une tablette.
Imagine ton disque dur en ntfs qui devrait se connecter à un Mac sous un ancien os x ou un Pc sous un ancien gnu/Linux. Ou bien, un ordi sous Windows qu'on voudrait connecter un disque dur formaté hfs+ ou ext4.
Il n'est pas possible de connecter un disque dur à l'iPad car celui-ci n'a qu'un seul port lightning.
Il existe des solutions comme le jailbreak et un hub usb alimenté (je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne encore). Il est aussi possible de ce servir de périphériques wifi qui te permettront l'accès aux données de ce disque dur.


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2015)

Pour passer des photos d'un disque/clef USB/carte mémoire/... il suffit de mettre les images dans un dossier nommé DCIM a la racine du média et de le brancher sur l'iPad avec un adaptateur adéquate.


----------



## Serge.Sp (20 Février 2015)

Moi j'ai un disque dur usb brancher sur ma box et je me connecte dessus depuis mon iPad via le Wifi avec le logiciel FileBrowser.


----------



## lineakd (21 Février 2015)

Serge.Sp a dit:


> Moi j'ai un disque dur usb brancher sur ma box et je me connecte dessus depuis mon iPad via le Wifi avec le logiciel FileBrowser.


@Serge.Sp, c'est une vrai petite merveille cette app et quelle est cette box?


----------



## adixya (21 Février 2015)

Serge.Sp a dit:


> Moi j'ai un disque dur usb brancher sur ma box et je me connecte dessus depuis mon iPad via le Wifi avec le logiciel FileBrowser.


Ca a l'air super intéressant !
Et par exemple, si tu veux regarder un film avec l'ipad, est-ce qu'on peut copier le film sur l'ipad en local pour le lire ou est-ce que c'est du streaming ?
Et d'autre part, pour lire le film, peut-on utiliser n'importe quelle appli qu'on choisit ou est-ce qu'on doit passer par un lecteur par défaut lié a filebrowser ?


----------



## Serge.Sp (21 Février 2015)

On peut regarder un film soit directement en streaming avec l'application ou alors l'importer directement sur l'Ipad.
L'import sur l'Ipad demande un peut de temps, mais sa fonctionne bien avec une bonne connexion.
Sa fonctionne aussi avec les photos les pdf etc.


----------



## Serge.Sp (21 Février 2015)

lineak : la box dont je parle est celle qui vient de mon FAI c'est la box de numericable,


----------

